# Massachusetts Permits



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I guess those of you whom are familiar with Massachusetts know how crummy the laws are here. If you're not, here's a splendid example. When we bought our S&W 22A target pistol it came with a wooden grip that was so large that neither I, my grandfather or father could properly hold it. The reason for such was that according to whomever made the law, the massive grip would prevent a child from holding the gun and accidentally firing it, so I had to buy a cheap plastic grip in place of it. That's just a taste of the laws here. 

Anyhow, I can't have a Class B or A LTC until I turn 21. According to the licensing officer in my town there are no exceptions, not even ones made by the chief (if you know of any, I'd love to know). So, I applied for my FID card back in early March...and am still waiting to hear back regarding it. I'm certain that my background checked out as there's nothing preventing me from having it, so It's just a matter of either the PD or the state dragging their feet. I had to pay $100 as well for the process. So I pretty much had to pay for me to get a right that the government had no place in taking away, and now they are making me wait to get it back. Does that sound right?

Anyhow, I was wondering if anyone here could offer me some tips in this process. My father and grandfather both have Class A LTC's and always get their renewals fairly quickly, but mine is going on 6 weeks now. 

Any Idea's?

Thanks guys,
Marcus


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Marcus99 said:


> So I pretty much had to pay for me to get a right that the government had no place in taking away, and now they are making me wait to get it back. Does that sound right?


It's not right, but most state's do it. Some, like MA, just like to put the screws to gun owners more than others. IMO it's just another was for MA to make gun ownership more difficult without completely outlawing it.



Marcus99 said:


> Anyhow, I was wondering if anyone here could offer me some tips in this process. My father and grandfather both have Class A LTC's and always get their renewals fairly quickly, but mine is going on 6 weeks now.


How long is it supposed to take? Usually there are legal time limits. Then again, it is MA.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Todd said:


> How long is it supposed to take? Usually there are legal time limits. Then again, it is MA.


A buddy of mine said that he was told 4-6 weeks and got his in 5 via the mail. I was told, from the licensing officer, that it usually takes 6-8 weeks and that she will call me when it's in. So there's a difference of up to four weeks there and the method of receiving it is up for question. Where the heck is the consistency in this state?


----------



## dimsum414 (Apr 9, 2008)

in mass fid's are shall issue, meaning just as long as your background checks out, you will for sure get it. i've heard of people waiting upwards of 3 months to get their class a ltc's, luckily i live in hopkinton, and i got mine in just over 3 WEEKS. :mrgreen:


----------



## TampaSsgt (Apr 3, 2008)

Marcus99 said:


> Any Idea's?


Yes, Move. :smt023

I would get the heck out of that Marxist state and move to one that still allows its citizens the rights guaranteed by the Second Amendment.

:smt1099


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

TampaSsgt said:


> Yes, Move. :smt023
> 
> I would get the heck out of that Marxist state and move to one that still allows its citizens the rights guaranteed by the Second Amendment.
> 
> :smt1099


I'm going to college next year in NH and I've already met a few guys there who go shooting on the weekends


----------

